# Gold inquartation using silver coins



## GrailSeeker (Sep 27, 2010)

Can Morgan or Peace dollars be used for inquartating gold if no other source of silver is available?
Silver content for both is at 90%. The rest is copper. Should I assume that after putting the produced flakes into the nitric acid I am left with dropped gold, and silver and copper nitrate mix?


----------



## nickvc (Sep 28, 2010)

They can be used, seems a shame though as they are easily traded as a known amount of silver just about everywhere. If you have a quantity try advertising them on the forum as a swap, you might get a small premium for scrap silver.
After you have dissolved your material you will have silver and copper nitrate and the gold will be basically unaffected but it will still have impurities in it so it will need rinsing to remove the nitrates and then dissolving in AR as detailed here on the forum countless times,Harold V posted a simple to follow way to attain high quality Au.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 28, 2010)

> They can be used, seems a shame though as they are easily traded as a known amount of silver just about everywhere. If you have a quantity try advertising them on the forum as a swap, you might get a small premium for scrap silver.


I agree,grail please do not use them.I personally know a couple members that would give you a little extra(by weight) of pure silver in exchange for any of these coins.


----------



## GrailSeeker (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks. Since I have no interest in these coins - I am not a hardcore goin collector, I thought they would be a cheaper thing to work with than ie gold/platinum. It would be interesting to first dissolve these and break them down to its metals. However, If someone is interested for both pm me.


----------



## GrailSeeker (Oct 3, 2010)

Has there been an explanation in the forum on why use silver instead of copper for mixing with gold? Don't they both react the same with nitric, producing equivalent nitrates?


----------



## nickvc (Oct 3, 2010)

GrailSeeker said:


> Has there been an explanation in the forum on why use silver instead of copper for mixing with gold? Don't they both react the same with nitric, producing equivalent nitrates?


One of the reasons is it takes less nitric to dissolve silver than copper and also if you use silver and pgms are present it acts as a collector when you cement the silver.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Oct 3, 2010)

It's a pity that coins so pretty end up being melted.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 15, 2010)

hiiiiiiiiiii which type we do that by silver coin if anyone know pls ply me as private mess. thanks


----------



## nickvc (Oct 15, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> hiiiiiiiiiii which type we do that by silver coin if anyone know pls ply me as private mess. thanks


Gaurav please get someone to translate your questions for you, it's not that we don't want to reply, but I know I'm finding it hard to understand your questions so I don't know what to reply


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 15, 2010)

I was about to say the same thing. Gaurav, surely you can get help from one of the millions of people in India that speak and write English. Your attempts to do it yourself, so far, just aren't working. No one can understand what you're saying. Also, please don't type in red.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 15, 2010)

सबसे अच्छा अपनी मूल भाषा को लेखन
भगवान तुम्हारा भला करे
बधाई
मैनुएल


----------

